# anyone getting HD OTA in Charlotte?



## allenh (Dec 5, 2003)

wanted to see if there was anyone out there getting HD OTA in the Charlotte NC area, and what type of antenna you were using?


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes I just hooked up a new Sony 34XBR960 and scanned for channels. 6.1--42.5--46.1--58.2--55.1-- 58.2 all came in (some not showing programming all the time) This on an old Radio shack antenna with rotor on a 20ft utility pole outside. Olympics look great on 6.1
John P in Huntersville, NC


----------

